
The Myth of “In-Memory” - prostoalex
http://www.interana.com/blog/the-myth-of-in-memory
======
dalke
When this was posted yesterday, I commented at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10268465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10268465)
about the following:

"The legend of “in-memory” seems to have been born from stories out of
Facebook. "

As a general statement, that's not correct. In my field of chemical
information, that 'legend' started in the mid-1990s.

The rest of my comment is at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10268604](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10268604)
.

